# CBB 2012 Bitis Rhinocerous (Gabs)



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Correction to Spelling (bitis rhinoceros) 

Would advertise in the classifieds but can't 

As the post says ... born in January , now all feeding . £100 each .. Please do not try it on if you do not have DWA or PSL .. Thanks 

The Babies , Birth and Father . All buby gabs are born quite drab , but soon colour up like the parents after a few sloughs . Both parents have pure white heads and soft pastel colouration with shades of pink . Both parents are also unrelated Ghanas


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Will consider swaps for other venomous


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice Al : victory: how many where there in the litter?

We have some adults here, great snakes.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Paul  Thanks mate

There were 54 total , 13 stillborn at first as she had great difficulty getting them out . 41 remaining , all healthy and feeding. 
Interesting though , if the 13 had survived it would've been 27.27 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, what a litter! Is that normal in gabbys?


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Saw one of these at the zoo.. didn't realise they were so big .. well to a 16 year old anyway, I come here to just be nosey and see some cool stuff.. but Wow 54 babies is a whopping number  Is it like this with a lot of venomous species?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Folks 
54 is a pretty big litter for a gab , usually they'll produce about 30-35 . Puff adders however, they can have looooads over 100 sometimes :gasp:

Cheers,
Al


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, Amazing feat cheers for the info


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats on the big litter Al! :2thumb:

Wish I had an empty viv now! :bash:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Andy


----------



## eliz-uk (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations! What a stunning bunch!


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahhhh thats like a tub full of heaven, if only i could have one nevermind over 50!! :mf_dribble:.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words folks 

Still a few available ... PM if interested .
Cheers,
Al


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

These are lovely looking critters Al. Whats size is the mother out of interest? Is is true that the males get larger than the females?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Fancy swapping for a 1.0 Southern Pacific Rattlesnake?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

No Thanks Lee .. Plans have changed since the original post anyway .. I'm slowly selling up and going to venture off into the field . 

Hi Herpalist , 
Not that i've noted in the ones i've kept .. usualy it could go either way .. I've seen some bloomin big males and females  

Cheers
Al


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> No Thanks Lee .. Plans have changed since the original post anyway .. I'm slowly selling up and going to venture off into the field.


Now that sounds ace. Best of luck.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, i've never seen that before?

That last picture, is that a close up of a pair locking?
I've just never seen that in a snake (being a newbie and not breeding yet).


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tatter said:


> Okay, i've never seen that before?
> 
> That last picture, is that a close up of a pair locking?
> I've just never seen that in a snake (being a newbie and not breeding yet).


Giving birth : victory:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lee  Should be fun!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Its official: Anyone who sees these little critters in the flesh WILL want them... :flrt:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah , Thanks Helen  Glad you liked them x


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Just to say thanks for sharing. Great photos ... And congratulations for the success. ACE.:notworthy:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Kwibezee


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Its official: Anyone who sees these little critters in the flesh WILL want them... :flrt:


Agree with you there Helen, saw a pair of Al's babies here in Southampton...Next thing i knew i'd asked Al to keep one aside for me! They're gorgeous little things!


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

As we spoke about on the phone Al, please keep a female for me, Ill arrange collection once we get into April, Nige


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

No Problem Nige.. and thanks everyone 
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

These are now £100 each , or £170 for a pair 
Thanks
Al


----------



## pricer (Aug 3, 2011)

I need to get a DWA.... Would love one of these or a western diamondback....


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

......


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

To the very rude person that PM'd me , No , " Hello ", nothing..

These snakes are NOT bitis gabonica , They ARE bitis rhinoceros 
The species are completely seperate .

Bitis rhinoceros -- Western Gaboon (Has nose horns one subocular stripe)
Bitis Gabonica --- Eastern Gaboon (Nose horns often Absent or very small , has two Subocular stripes) 

Please get your facts right , and at least be polite when contacting people with your uneducated opinion ) 

Many thanks 
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's A good Example :

"Hi Al 
Please correct me if i'm wrong but, i'm pretty sure that the snakes you are selling are bitis gabonica .

Best regards 
---"

To which I would've replied 
"Hi 
Nice to meet you .
Ah, I see why you're thinking this , however they a seperate species . These are bitis Rhinoceros because etc etc

All the best ,
Al "


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Now thats a big bucket of nasty right there!!! :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> Now thats a big bucket of nasty right there!!! :2thumb:


extremely *cute *nasty :flrt:


Definitely the best kind of nasty


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

To those that have shown an interest .
I will be driving to Bristol in the coming week . If you live there or close by, now is the chance to have them brought close to you . 
But, i'll only be stopping on route and at Bristol , not going off course 
Thanks ,
Al


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> To those that have shown an interest .
> I will be driving to Bristol in the coming week . If you live there or close by, now is the chance to have them brought close to you .
> But, i'll only be stopping on route and at Bristol , not going off course
> Thanks ,
> Al


If only I had my license in place :bash:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Al! :2thumb:

For the people getting one, they certainly won't be disappointed!!: victory:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

You're most welcome Andy  I'm glad you like them so much 

CBB Ugandan Nasicornis on the way I think , and hope


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoping Graeme does not mind my using his image that he took . This is the father of the Ugandan nasicornis , if she is gravid


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone else keep getting logged out on these forums ? It took 3 attempts to post the above reply


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Al Hyde said:


> Anyone else keep getting logged out on these forums ? It took 3 attempts to post the above reply


Yeah dude, keeps happening to me too! Bloody annoying lol.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> image
> Hoping Graeme does not mind my using his image that he took . This is the father of the Ugandan nasicornis , if she is gravid


 :gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Al Hyde said:


> Anyone else keep getting logged out on these forums ? It took 3 attempts to post the above reply


 Yes I've had it a few times today


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks ST , NSN


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

I think I saw one of these at a zoo... First time I had ever been to a zoo... the size shocked me... bloody huge!


Although it could of been a different snake all together... I'm sure it had the nose horn though.. and that snake posted above... the colours are amazing!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Still a few left , but selling quickly now


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello mate,do you have many left?ive just re-applied for my dwa and im juat awaiting my vet check and council inspection,hopefully i may be able to get 1,2 or 3 off you soon. Would you give discount on bulk buys?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

'Eeeello 
I think , adding up all that are spoken for I have 10 left . 
I would do a bit of discount , but not much as they've been selling well at the going price . 
How long do you reckon before you're up and running ?
Cheers,
Al


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> 'Eeeello
> I think , adding up all that are spoken for I have 10 left .
> I would do a bit of discount , but not much as they've been selling well at the going price .
> How long do you reckon before you're up and running ?
> ...



Hi al it only took 2 weeks last time to get up and running and sorted but im not sure on this council as its a new county and they may be more strict yet but i have everything in place ready to go just awaiting the issue


----------



## RTM (Feb 18, 2012)

*gabs*

hi al now that does look like youve opened a can of worms lol see you soon


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't want to accidentally put my hand in that tub :gasp:.
You've some beautiful wee babies there. I had no idea there colours were this nice, they somewhat remind me of a pastel boa in colouration.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

They're gorgeous. If I ever decide to do something crazy and get a DWAL Gabbies will be one of the first snakes I get. That's a very nice can of slightly deadly worms you have there =]


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Jen  Still 10 unspoken for .. As I said , will consider swaps for other venomous


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

Erm, I have a slightly pissy cornsnake? Does that work for you? xD


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

! LOL! Weeeelll , eeerr .. Much as I love all snakes  Only if you throw in 20 B&H and a mars bar ... but it has to be the Mars duo .. two in one pack


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

Deal!
Can you teach me how not to kill myself with it now? Or will that cost more mars bars?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jenface said:


> Deal!
> Can you teach me how not to kill myself with it now? Or will that cost more mars bars?


Pfft dont give him MORE sugar! Are you mad!?

Ill do it for a normal sized mars bar 

Lesson one: Dont lick the gabby. :no1:


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Lesson one: Dont lick the gabby. :no1:


I'm afraid I can't promise that


----------



## Rueben (Nov 5, 2011)

*gabs*

hi 
al could you save me a pair mate


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Helen ... it's all safe to come out now .. I've sugar crashed ..


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a Bump to say there are still a few available


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stunning snakes but they scare the pants off me


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

I always read their latin name as Biteus rhinocerous =p


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

life is changing dramaticly so .. i'm going for a tidy up . 
All baby Gaboons are reduced to £60 (They will not go lower) 
This is a cracking price for genuine CBB gabs , both unrelated parents from ghana and high in pastel pink colours . 
This deal is UK only .. any remaining will be taken to Europe and sold for the usual £100 
If anyone is interested in buying the ones reserved for over in Europe let me know . I'll sell them to you for £60 and give you the European Buyers details .. The profit you make could pay for your fuel to Houten or Hamm 

Thanks,
Al


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations on that litter! Makes me want to get my dwa even more lol 
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Jb


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Still a few of these left that are not reserved for Houten . 
For those that have shown an interest that are going to Kempton , Kempton is not far from me .. I'm sure I could meet you outside the venue 

Thanks,
Al


----------

